# Katana Wheels: Katana GTM Matte black w red stripe



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Brand: Katana WheelsModel: Katana GTM Matte black w red stripe wheels-rimsSize: 19 x 8.5Finish:Offset: 35BP: 5x105Availability: In StockPrice: $145.00Tire Brand: General TiresTire Model: General G-Max AS-03 TiresTire Size: 225/40ZR19

http://dubsandtires.com/package.php

Tell me what you think.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

thats exactly what im looking for, good price id say go for it.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

i am doing it next pay check which is in a week hopefully maybe ill save a little from my next two


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

lucky man, rims are last on my list of things to do (although my list is small) haha


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

im only doin this so i can start saving for my r compound tires


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm digging the black machined ones and at 120 for 18's, rims are looking may be going on the car way sooner than I expected. Let me know how much shipping comes out to and your experience. Don't feel like creating profile just yet.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'm thinking about the same wheels, they're the only ones the wife has liked so far...


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh I cant wait but it might be two paychecks and skipping one autocross event to pay gor them but will di whatever to get the 19's

h3llion


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Carid as them cheaper I sent them a message about a group buy who would be interested if they went gor it

h3llion


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'd have to convince the wife, but I'd be in.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

They have 5 diffrent types with multiple sizes

h3llion


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I would have to do in stages so if is for wheels only I think I would be in. 

And I have to see them on a Cruze too.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

ok well i will be the first to purchased just made my mind up my third scca event cancelled so i can get these and tires so yall can see 138 a rim on carid


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

well now they say they dont fit my car haha


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I have photoshopped these wheels before, they're on my photoshop thread somewhere...


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Not a fan. I see offset but no width, how wide are they?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Those would look sick on my Victory Red RS, I'm interested


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

19x8.5 sorry i just edit the info


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Those rims are beautiful, but I only want 18's. No smaller, no bigger.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

boats4life said:


> I have photoshopped these wheels before, they're on my photoshop thread somewhere...


39 pages! Don't have the attention span lol

Do you have it saved in your computer?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Mick said:


> 39 pages! Don't have the attention span lol
> 
> Do you have it saved in your computer?


Haha, no. I'll find it eventually, or just redo it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Those rims are beautiful, but I only want 18's. No smaller, no bigger.


Im pretty sure you can get them in 18s

h3llion


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Haha, no. I'll find it eventually, or just redo it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


Yea but it wont be like hopefully next month and they will be on car Im not doin the next two events to pay gor stuff on car same budget

h3llion


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I'll look for the pic tomorrow if i get the chance, ive looked through all thr pages before, i can do it again.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Haha, good man


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Just put back 300 bucks and only 600 more to go until I have them

h3llion


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

How are these for hubcentric fitment? or do they need Hub centering rings? I am weary to order wheels in this fashion..


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

limited360 said:


> How are these for hubcentric fitment? or do they need Hub centering rings? I am weary to order wheels in this fashion..


Im a newb with technical terms what u mean and ill dind out

h3llion


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Just called discount tire and I should be hearing back from them shortly

h3llion


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Im a newb with technical terms what u mean and ill dind out
> 
> h3llion


Rims have a center bore that fits over the hub which allows the wheel to stay aligned vertically on the car. The lugnuts are then used only to hold the wheel on, not to center the wheel onto the hub. 










See the ring in the center? The wheel has a hole in the center that should fit snugly over that ring to keep the wheel centered.

I wouldn't run a 225 wide tire on an 8.5" wide rim. On that note, I wouldn't buy a rim from that website. The search functions are broken, there's extremely little information about any of the rims they sell, and there's no way to know if they'll actually fit our cars. Fitment is about more than just bolt pattern.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Rims have a center bore that fits over the hub which allows the wheel to stay aligned vertically on the car. The lugnuts are then used only to hold the wheel on, not to center the wheel onto the hub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I also googled it so I would have a basic knowledge 

h3llion


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Thanks I also googled it so I would have a basic knowledge
> 
> h3llion


Good. If the wheels posted in the beginning of this thread are not hub-centric or are not bored out specifically to the Cruze's center bore, you can forget about it. Getting then machined will cost you another $150 IF the bore is smaller than it needs to be, and you still need to worry about center caps.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well bad news is they sont exist in 5x105 no rim manufactures make 19" rims for our cars thats straight from discount they can get the custom drilled that's it

h3llion


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Well bad news is they sont exist in 5x105 no rim manufactures make 19" rims for our cars thats straight from discount they can get the custom drilled that's it
> 
> h3llion


That's pretty strange. TireTrack.com sells quite a few aftermarket wheels in 17" and 18" but not 19". I wonder why nobody's offering a 19" rim for this car...


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Because 19s are pretty much useless. 20s Are as big as anyone wants to go, and if you want to save some of your comfort level, 18s are where it's at. Not to mention, having to search for tires for 19s sucks.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yup the hunt is still on which means I can buy the tune. Yes boats im buying it finally 

h3llion


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

LMAO, Good! Took you long enough, lol.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yea I know and on the rims can someone close this thread for me ill hunt and probebly start a new one for a group buy threw discount or tire rack hopefully 

h3llion


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Ok, just got through your photoshop thread Boats, and there are no Katana wheels, let alone this one in particular.

Granted that there was a similar request in which someone asked for black rims with a red line on their Red RS Cruze, but they were a different brand of wheels, and the picture wasn't big/clear enough to distinguish what type of spokes it had.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Because 19s are pretty much useless. 20s Are as big as anyone wants to go, and if you want to save some of your comfort level, 18s are where it's at. Not to mention, having to search for tires for 19s sucks.


I really enjoyed the 19's on my Lincoln LS... I would roll 19's in a heart beat on my cruze as I think 20's is just to much and 18's isn't enough!!


----------

